# 2005 Toyota 4Runner Limited V8



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Time to sell my 4Runner. Here's a link to my ksl ad:
https://www.ksl.com/auto/listing/3261516


----------



## recessive_exploration (Oct 9, 2016)

Bulletproof engine! That could be fun


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

recessive_exploration said:


> Bulletproof engine! That could be fun


Ha! Guess I should have been a little more careful with word choice on a hunting/shooting forum


----------

